# خام البوكسايت فى المملكة العربية السعودية



## alshangiti (13 مارس 2007)

هذه بعض المعلومات عن خام البوكسايت فى السعودية 


وفرة البوكسايت في المملكة وتقديراته الاحتياطية
يقع الراسب الوحيد المعروف بالبوكسايت والمتواجد بكمية اقتصادية كبيرة بالقرب من قرية الزبيرة على بعد 180كيلومترا شمال بريدة و 150 كيلومترا جنوب غرب خط الأنابيب عبر البلاد العربية (التابلاين).

يبرز بوكسايت الزبيرة بشكل متقطع على امتداد 105 كيلومترا (على طول خط امتداد الطبقات الصخرية) بشكل جرف يتراوح ارتفاعه ما بين متر وعشرة أمتار ويميل ميلا بسيطا إلى الشمال الشرقي تحت غطاء يزداد سمكا. ويشمل ثلاثة نطق متتالية (من الأعلى إلى الأسفل): 1- طبقة الصلصال العلوية وهي مؤلفة من بوكسايت حمصي أعيدت إليه السيليكا 2-بوكسايت حمصي 3-طبقة الصلصال السفلية وتمثل انتقالا تدرج إلى الصخور الأساسية الأم الغير متحولة. وتضم معادن البوكسايت كلا من البوهمايت والجبسايت مع كمية نزره من الدياسبور ويبلغ معدل نسبة البوهمايت إلىالجبسايت 1:2

ومقارنة بمكامن البوكسايت الأخرى في العالم يحتوي الخام على نسب عالية من رمل السيليكا موازنة مع محتوى الخام من الألومينا. وللراسب نسب عالية من البوهمايت ( الألومينا الأحادية الهايدرايت) بالمقارنة للجبسايت (الألومينا الثلاثية الهايدرايت) أكثر من معظم معادن البوكسايت مما يتطلب استخلاص الألومينا في درجات حرارة وضغط عالية نسبياً ،تضم الشوائب الرئيسية في خام البوكسايت معادن كاولين وهيماتيت وجوثايت وأناتيس وروتايل. وتعتبر طبقة البوكسايت الحمصي هي الطبقة الاقتصادية فقط حيث توجد على شكل عدسات مساحتها من كيلومتر مربع إلى عشرة كيلومترات. وتتجمع العدسات في ثلاث مناطق كبيرة على طول امتداد الطبقات الصخرية.
يقسم راسب البوكسايت المتواجد في الزبيرة إلى ثلاث مناطق رئسية امتداد كل واحدة منها حوالي 35 كيلومتر طولا و حوالي 5 كيلومتر عرضا وهي كالتالي:
-النطاق الجنوبي، ويبعد حوالي 45 كيلومترا من بلدة قبه في الشمال الأوسط من السعودية.
2-النطاق الأوسط، ويقع بالقرب من قرية الزبيرة (180كيلومترا شمال بريدة).
3-النطاق الشمالي، ويبعد حوالي 40 كيلومترا شمال قرية الزبيرة.
أثبتت الدراسات والنتائج المعدة على هذا الخام عن وجود ثروة معدنية في النطاق الجنوبي تقدر بحوالي 252 مليون طن بنسبة 55.5% ألومينا و 10.05% سيليكا واحتياطي مؤكد قدر بحوالي 90 مليون طن بنسبة 56% ألومينا و 7.32 سيليكا ، أما بالنسبة للنطاق الأوسط فتقدر الثروة المعدنية إلى 131 مليون طن بنسبة 60% ألومينا و 8.12% سليكا. 

-المشروع وإمكانية توسعة
تعمل شركة التعدين العربية السعودية (معادن) حالياً على تطوير راسب البوكسايت لبناء مجمع متكامل لإنتاج البوكسايت بطاقة إنتاج سنوية تبلغ 623.000 طن من الألومنيوم. وسوف يتكون مشروع معادن للألومنيوم من المرافق التالية:
1. منجم البوكسايت (المنجم) ويقع في الزبيرة بالقرب من يلدة قبه في الشمال الأوسط من السعودية وتقدر طاقة إنتاجه السنوية بـ 3.5 مليون طن من خام البوكسايت المكسور.
2. مصفاة الألومينا (المصفاة) وتقع في شبه جزيرة رأس الزور على الساحل الشرقي من السعودية وتقدر طاقتها الإنتاجية بـ 1.4 مليون طن سنوياً من الألومينا المستخلصة من خام البوكسايت.
3. مصهر الألومنيوم (المصهر) ويقع بجوار مصفاة الألومينا وتقدر طاقته الإنتاجية السنوية بـ 623.000 طن من الألومنيوم.
4. محطة الطاقة الكهربائية وتعمل بالزيت الخام ومخصصة للمشروع (محطة الطاقة) وتقع أيضاً في رأس الزور وتقدر طاقتها بـ 1.800 ميغاواط ستعمل على إمداد الطاقة الكهربائية والبخار والمياه المحلآة للمصفاة والمصهر.
5. مرفق الميناء (الميناء) ويقع في رأس الزور لخدمة المصفاة والمصهر.
6. البنية التحتية في الزبيرة ورأس الزور لخدمة مرافق الإنتاج.

يتمركز ترخيص معادن لاستكشاف مكامن المعادن ( ترخيص الاستكشاف) على مدينة الزبيرة تقريباً وهي تقع على بعد 440 كلم شمال غرب الرياض. أما شبه جزيرة رأس الزور فتبعد حوالي 65 كلم شمال مدينة الجبيل الصناعية.


----------

